# DH/park bike for a non-racer?



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am still new to DH so I am pretty slow and unskilled. I will be moving very close to a bike park, so I'll be there pretty much every weekend when it's open. I plan on getting a dedicated bike for the park, but not sure what I should get...

Is a full on DH bike built more with the racer in mind? I wouldn't mind getting "fast" at DH, but I don't see it happening any time soon. Also I have no intentions of racing, whether it be DH or otherwise. Would I have more fun at the park on a slightly smaller FR bike?

I'm looking at a used KHS Lucky 7. Would that suffice for what I'd be using it for? At least for a season or two?


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Really depends on the park...


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Northstar will be the one I'm living near. However I'll likely hit a few others up on the move out there. Angel Fire for sure, and possibly Winter Park and Deer Valley area parks if I head farther north.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Angel Fire has some of the gnarliest, rockiest terrain around. I would want a true DH bike there (more travel, dual crown fork, slacker geo). Winter Park can be ridden on a 7" bike, and there is only one trail where you'll wish you had a DH bike (Trestle DH).

I can't speak for the other two. I don't race, but I have a Demo 8 for the resorts. If price is a concern, the Speshy Status is a great new bike for the price.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I'd want an 8 inch bike for Northstar, they have a good variety of terrain there - even though you could get by on a 7" single-crown, an 8 inch crown will give you room to grow, and might help make up for lack of skill as you grow.

IF I was going to live near Winter Park and ride Trestle a lot, I'd probably get a 7 inch bike. Their trails are pretty smooth and dialed (and FAST), and as BigSteve mentioned, there's only one really gnarly trail there.

At Angelfire you can be comfortable on both, but the extra travel and slack geo on the 8 inch made things like the rock gardens easier/faster. Just rode there Saturday with some friends, I had my DH, and my buddy was riding his Pivot Firebird with a Lyric on the front - and he killed it. But, he's a very skilled rider.

Great tip on the Speshy Status, but your best bet is rent or borrow first. Most parks have a decent fleet of bikes to choose from. Angelfire even rents 7 inch Scotts...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Theres another thread recently on bike selection for Northstar, do a search for it.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

if you are going to be living near a bikepark, then i would rent/ test/demo as many bikes as possible before buying one, that way you get the bikes that best suits you as a rider, we are all differant and whats great for one isnt always great for the next person.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I hear you on trying out different bikes first. Only thing is bike rentals aren't cheap, especially at Northstar. So the cost of trying out 4 or 5 different bikes would equate to a good chunk of money that could be put towards buying a quality used bike. That's really why I'm trying to avoid it this summer.

Last summer was my first time ever trying DH. Went to Angel Fire and rented both a Demo and a Status. I don't think I saw any gnarly bits the whole time I was there, everything was pretty smooth. Granted I didn't go down any black trails, I'm sure those are the ones that have rock gardens. But it was my first time ever riding DH, I was alone, and I didn't really feel like risking breaking my neck so I stayed on the green and blue trails.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah realistically any mainstream DH bike is fine. Unless you are an advanced rider you're not gonna notice the differences. And most of the differences among the major bike are just differences, not necessarily aspects that makes one better or worse overall than the others.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

uglyguy2 said:


> I hear you on trying out different bikes first. Only thing is bike rentals aren't cheap, especially at Northstar.


For sure, that's a lot of coin to drop just to try - but you could probably get a good idea from just two rentals. Like Gemini said, most of the differences in the brands are minor and not something you're likely to notice right away. Renting a single crown, then another day on Dual crown should give you a good idea on the different set ups and wouldn't be too prohibitive cost-wise.

That said, I'd go for the 8 inch, dual crown - unless all you plan to ever ride is Trestle, or blue-green runs at any other resort.



uglyguy2 said:


> Last summer was my first time ever trying DH. Went to Angel Fire and rented both a Demo and a Status. I don't think I saw any gnarly bits the whole time I was there, everything was pretty smooth. Granted I didn't go down any black trails, I'm sure those are the ones that have rock gardens. But it was my first time ever riding DH, I was alone, and I didn't really feel like risking breaking my neck so I stayed on the green and blue trails.


As for Angelfire, yeah, you found the smooth lines (combi, Sierra, lower boogie) but there is plenty of rough there too: Supreme, World Cup, Pepper Spray... Duke to some extent. All quite challenging trails, and they're building more... Hope you get to stop there this season.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn, I was kinda hoping you guys would say go for the FR bike. I think I could get it fairly cheap and upgrade the brakes. But everything I'm reading now has me leaning towards a full DH bike. 

Maybe I should just get a demo since I've ridden one before, I would kind of know what to expect. Being a DH noob, pretty much any big bike I ride is going to feel strange and awkward at first. I know the Demo I rode at Angel Fire did. The Status was a bit lighter, felt closer to what I was used to (XC bike), and was a bit more nimble. But the Demo did feel a little more stable when I was at speed. And again, I haven't ridden any steep, black trails yet. But when I do I'm thinking I'll want the slackest, longest travel front end I can get to make it a little less uncomfortable.


----------



## wonny (Aug 24, 2006)

You should get a 8 inch downhill bike for Northstar. The trails are pretty rough for a single crown free ride bike day after day. A good deal on the wrong bike isn't a good deal at all. There's lots of good bikes out there. Sizing is absolutely key.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Go with a full on DH, 8 or more inch travel bike if you're going to be riding N* and Angle Fire. Lots of chunk at both. Even if your not to comfortable with the black runs now you'll progress to them pretty quick. With the right bike you'll have more confidence, than a smaller bike with the wrong geometry.

I would demo few other brands, than just Specialized. Try Santa Cruz's V-10, Intense's M-9, transition's TR 450, and others. One thing to consider is bottom bracket height. You want something with enough clearance that you won't bash your down tube, feet, or pedals in the rock gardens.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

wonny said:


> A good deal on the wrong bike isn't a good deal at all.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## lummie (Aug 22, 2011)

My kids and I ride Northstar pretty much every weekend and I'm in the process of building up a Banshee Rune to replace my dh bike. A 6"-7" bike with a good head angle can easily handle anything at Northstar.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

lummie said:


> A 6"-7" bike with a good head angle can easily handle anything at Northstar.


There's definitely a difference between a bike that can "easily" handle N*, and the "ideal" bike for N*.


----------



## lummie (Aug 22, 2011)

Gemini2k05 said:


> There's definitely a difference between a bike that can "easily" handle N*, and the "ideal" bike for N*.


There are 44 trails on the Northstar map, about 4 of them are "ideal" for an 8" dh bike.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

lummie said:


> There are 44 trails on the Northstar map, about 4 of them are "ideal" for an 8" dh bike.


This is a DH/FR forum. I thought we ONLY talk about those kind of trails?


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

yep fair point i think the same way to, hence why i take my own bike when we go to whistler, for what it would cost to rent for the 5 weeks is the equivalent of buying your bike, thats how i justify spending so much on a dh bike lol... 
do you know if there any places that would let you demo a few bikes before you buy, that would be a cheap or free way to find what works for you. 

to be honest being a novice rider, or complete beginer, most bikes would feel the same to you, and you would probably just adapt and learn to ride the bike you had. i was trying to point out that some bikes ride better than others, and whats good for one isnt always good to an other. you speak to any bikeer not just down hiller, but any mtb rider in general. and they will all tell you that their particular ride is the best.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

lummie said:


> There are 44 trails on the Northstar map, about 4 of them are "ideal" for an 8" dh bike.


I was the guy that started the other thread about a bike for Northstar a few weeks ago. I went against the grain and bought a 7" freeride bike. I rode it there this weekend and was happy with my choice with it taking the edge off and not having to worry about breaking the thing. For everything but the double black diamonds, I think it is more than sufficient. That said, I am pulling the totem fork and sending it off to have it rebuilt and upgraded to a DH2.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> This is a DH/FR forum. I thought we ONLY talk about those kind of trails?


All you fvckers with 4- 6 inch trail bikes riding DH trails, line up so we can woop all your azzes! LOL.:incazzato:

I have to admit it's annoying as F-ck when they come to our forum and ask or answer about DH bikes, and then question why it can't be ridden on a trail bike. I can ride most of the trails at Northstar on a tricycle as well, but doesn't mean I'm going to do it. So go ahead and ride your 7 inch Ibis, we'll see how clapped out it is after a full season.

Not directed towards the OP.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

So, I think the Status is a pretty nice bike. I rented one at Angelfire last year too, and usually rode my Delirium (~7"). Huge difference going up to 8" in the back. I also rented a TR450 and a Giant Fury. The Status as the freeride bike with higher bb and good geometry was more appealing than an all-out race rig that the demo is, instantly more comfortable and the best jumper out of those 3.
I'm stoked to be scoping out my trips for this year and have my own bike. I bought one of the Trestle bike shop demo bikes last year and dressed it up a bit (CCDB). Cannot wait to get it on a proper mountain, looking at Trestle/Keystone/AngelFire again here before season is over.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a demo 8 , I dont race but its balls to the wall with the bike  it handles everything I ride from fast flowy trails to steep rough rocks. Ill admit its not the most poppy bike but it still works and likes to be ridden hard. The status is a great bike if your looking for more of that freeride style.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well now I'm a bit confused on the Demo vs Status topic. The one I rented was a single crown. I see from Speshy's website they have that one and then the double crown. You guys who are recommending this bike are recommending the one with the double crown?

Comparing the double crown version of the Status with the Demo, would there be a huge difference between the two? All I can tell by looking at the specs online is that the demo is just a bit slacker.

Someone brought up jump-ability. I had a hell of a time getting the Demo off the ground, although I think that was more my lack of speed into the jumps than anything. Would it be easier for a beginner to get air on the Status over the Demo? Or am I just going to have to nut up and rail the jumps to take flight on either?

On another note, what about this bike: 2012 Pivot Phoenix - Pinkbike

Only reason I ask is because it's in TX so I could drive to get it. I really don't want to buy a bike and have it shipped, I feel like i'm going to get ripped off by someone if I do that. That's quite a price tag he has on that beast, though.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

uglyguy2 said:


> Well now I'm a bit confused on the Demo vs Status topic. The one I rented was a single crown. I see from Speshy's website they have that one and then the double crown. You guys who are recommending this bike are recommending the one with the double crown?
> 
> Comparing the double crown version of the Status with the Demo, would there be a huge difference between the two? All I can tell by looking at the specs online is that the demo is just a bit slacker.
> 
> ...


Overpriced. Hardly used but the bikes a few years old. I'd give him $40,00 tops. If your worried about shipping, just wait till you move to CA, and buy a used bike here. Much bigger selection to choose from. Plus, it'll be one less thing to pack.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

The single crown demo you rode was a demo 7 (7 inch travel). The dual crown model is a Demo 8 (8 inches of travel). The Demo 7 is not quit as racked out as the 8, but you can still add a double crown fork (8 inches front) and remove a spacer from the rear to give you 8 inches in the rear. You can also add an angle set to rake it out, or readjust it for a more poppy, jumpable ride. AFAIK Spec. replaced the Demo 7, with the stratus in 2113.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tim F. said:


> Overpriced. Hardly used but the bikes a few years old. I'd give him $40,00 tops. If your worried about shipping, just wait till you move to CA, and buy a used bike here. Much bigger selection to choose from. Plus, it'll be one less thing to pack.


Yeah, I knew it was. 4K was the exact number I had in mind to offer. But still, that's more than I want to spend and he probably wouldn't accept it. He's dreaming thinking he'll get that much for that bike, IMO.

I've thought about waiting until I get out there. And you're right, one less item to travel with and a bigger selection once I'm there. However, I really want to have one on the way because I'll be doing mostly park riding on my way out there, and again the expense of having to rent bikes comes into play.

I've still got a little bit of time before I move so I'm not planning on doing anything drastic yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that a quality used DH bike pops up somewhere in TX at a fair price. In my size of course. At which point I'll jump on it.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm all for pouring money into bikes, but you don't need to spend that much. You can get a good used DH bike for under $2K. If you're willing to spend $4,000, buy new and get the warranty. My 2 cents.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Tim F. said:


> All you fvckers with 4- 6 inch trail bikes riding DH trails, line up so we can woop all your azzes! LOL.:incazzato:
> 
> I have to admit it's annoying as F-ck when they come to our forum and ask or answer about DH bikes, and then question why it can't be ridden on a trail bike. I can ride most of the trails at Northstar on a tricycle as well, but doesn't mean I'm going to do it. So go ahead and ride your 7 inch Ibis, we'll see how clapped out it is after a full season.
> 
> Not directed towards the OP.


You should have been there to tell that to the guy on his 29er hardtail and his buddy on a hybrid with the tacoed rim on Sunday. The guy on a 29er was trying to decide if he should go down Karpial or Pho Dog.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

about getting in the air - any full blown dh bike will require a different technique than a regular trail bike. Going from an AM to DH (makulu) bike here is my experience - just riding towards the lip at speed will do nothing, you have to consciously tell the bike you want air time, otherwise it wants to stick to the ground.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm going to tack on to the thread here, too. Live in Reno and want to start riding Northstar. I've done some DH on my trail bike back east. Namely Plattekill. Cracked my frame there, actually (lesson learned). I love riding down hills fast, really enjoy jumpy trails, so it only seems natural to get a big bike and start playing at Northstar. The bike will also be used for some local shuttles that have a lot of nice gap jumps. And probably Tyrolean, although that's fun as hell on a trail bike.

I'm looking for a cheap bike. Like dirt cheap. I've got a budget of about $1000. I'm 6 foot, so I probably need a large. What are your thoughts on this prize?

I'm basically hoping to get 2 season out of a bike, make sure I'll use a big bike enough, then probably upgrade to something else. Not sure what pads the dude is throwing in with the bike, but that's totally appealing. I only have knees and fullface at this point.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

uglyguy2 said:


> I am still new to DH so I am pretty slow and unskilled.


If you're slow and unskilled while riding DH you don't think you'll be at a full blown bike park?

My advice is to ride DH to amp up your DH skills before hitting 30' gaps at a bike park....buy a DH rig and go have fun!


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

TAOS1 said:


> If you're slow and unskilled while riding DH you don't think you'll be at a full blown bike park?
> 
> My advice is to ride DH to amp up your DH skills before hitting 30' gaps at a bike park....buy a DH rig and go have fun!


Not really sure what you mean by this. Bike parks have different trails based on different degrees of difficulty. I'm not going to encounter a 30 foot gap on a green run at Northstar, or even a blue run for that matter.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

vitale232 said:


> What are your thoughts on this prize?


I tried looking that bike up on Bicycle blue book to see the value. The only one they have listed for the Bighit 3 is 2009. It has a current value of $1,268 according to their site. I'd say if you could get it for a grand with the protective gear that would be a fair deal.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

here's my 2 cents... i travel around a bit with my bikes to different parks east and west, shuttle runs, build my own runs, etc... don't race, like being out for the whole day. owned a few dh bikes, my last one was a m9. the bike i have the most fun on day after day is my single crown tr250

Transition Bikes


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

What about this one: GT Fury Spec B Mountain Bike MTB


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bump for opinions on the above posted bike^^^^

Talked to the seller, 2K is the bottom dollar, price includes full face helmet. 3 hour drive to pick it up (which isn't a huge negative because I like going out that way to ride the XC trails, they actually have hills there). 

Not a lot of info floating around on that bike from my google searches, and I can't find that model on bicycle blue book so I don't know what it would go for.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

One of the photos he sent me.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

Great specs on the bike, but I'm weary of buying a used carbon frame. Take that with a grain of salt, cuz I'm scared to buy a new carbon frame also.

I've never seen one of these on a trail...


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

uglyguy2 said:


> View attachment 815955
> 
> One of the photos he sent me.


Where in TX are you? I'm up in Austin.
That bike looks nice...and the helmet is worth a bit IF it fits you.

As for how the frames ride, I rented one of those at AF last year. I liked it more than the TR450 - it rode higher and more responsive to pumping rollers and berms

Buuuut for $2k you might do better, just might not be something that you can see locally before you pull the trigger.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Houston. The full face I have now is a 661, same size, and it fits like a glove so I'm sure that one would fit.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I really think you should buy a Giant Glory , they really are great bikes and a lot of fun to ride .


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

uglyguy2 said:


> Houston. The full face I have now is a 661, same size, and it fits like a glove so I'm sure that one would fit.


Did you see the Cove Shocker that has a top of the line build? Local to you. I almost bought this bike about 5 months back and he has dropped the price since then.
Cove Shocker - Team Bike (Medium/Large) - Downhill/Freeride


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

aedubber said:


> I really think you should buy a Giant Glory , they really are great bikes and a lot of fun to ride .


Uglyguy2, you really should consider waiting until you get somewhere with a gravity scene. The bikes will more bountiful and the market will be in your favor, especially in about 2 months.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> Did you see the Cove Shocker that has a top of the line build? Local to you. I almost bought this bike about 5 months back and he has dropped the price since then.
> Cove Shocker - Team Bike (Medium/Large) - Downhill/Freeride


Not sure what size that Fury is, but I'd take a shocker any day over a fury - Cove shocker is one of the most long-standing and well reviewed frames out there.


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

uglyguy2 said:


> View attachment 815955
> 
> One of the photos he sent me.


Sick! Would be nice and light too! Seems like a good deal to me?


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

09 Morewood Izimu - Pinkbike

vs

2008 Specialized Bighit FSR 3 Downhill Bike


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

CharacterZero said:


> Did you see the Cove Shocker that has a top of the line build? Local to you. I almost bought this bike about 5 months back and he has dropped the price since then.
> Cove Shocker - Team Bike (Medium/Large) - Downhill/Freeride


Sent you a PM with details on that Shocker.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

CharacterZero said:


> Uglyguy2, you really should consider waiting until you get somewhere with a gravity scene.


I have no idea what you're talking about. Houston's gravity scene is on fire.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

uglyguy2 said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. Houston's gravity scene is on fire.


Hahaha so very true....buffalo bayou has a TON of decents, we are talking atleast 40 feet of elevation change!!!


----------



## boylagz (Sep 28, 2008)

Im from SF and have ridden N* a couple times this season (have ridden the past 2, averaged 6 times a summer). Ive ridden it with a 2010 SX Trail, and since last summer, a V10 carbon (always ran 8.5" travel). My 2c, get a DH bike. 
Your hands and arms will thank you. If you ride the park often once youve settled, its just comfort, and confidence at the end of the day. Ive ridden my V10 since last winter with a single crown, 180 Van fork. The last 2 trips up I ripped calluses open after about 8 runs. Not cool. If not for local rides that dont really require a dc fork, I would choose a dc fork for park duties any day.


----------



## Jumpcaser (Apr 7, 2012)

If this is legit it's one of the best deals out there for what you're looking for:
2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS II (LARGE FRAME) - Pinkbike
Will prolly go quick


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

am i too late for to the party!? from your 1st post it reads as if you are unsure as to what kind of biking style and bike whether it be dh or fr and the aspects associated with one another. I would suggest renting a straight up dh or fr bike and just go out and try different types of trails and investing in a clinic which i believe most mountains offer(?) would be beneficial. After getting a feel for trails/ style/terrain you like you can hone in on what type of bike you desire more suited to the type of trails you like rather then spending $$ on a type of bike you may not like after finding out what style you prefer. .. sorry if it's already been mentioned, I didn't read any of the other comments. Good luck! ride hard! try not to get all spun up on the racing aspect but I recommend entering in a race to get a feel for what it's like!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Jumpcaser said:


> If this is legit it's one of the best deals out there for what you're looking for:
> 2012 SPECIALIZED STATUS II (LARGE FRAME) - Pinkbike
> Will prolly go quick


.
Smokin' deal. This is a demo bike from Trestle Bike Park -they were going for $1378 shipped w/ a park pass at the absolute lowest. I bought one!

Count on dropping a few bones for suspension service, replacing bearings, brake pads, and anything that is dented/dinged. I'm about $1700 into mine and it is spec'd with CCDB Ti, Ti in the 888, RF cockpit, etc.

That is a solid bike that is getting great reviews at a steal of a price. There have been Trestle statuses getting upgraded and sold for $2700+ - that one already got some new bits (pedals/hbar etc)...

Too bad for our OP that it is too large.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea thats an INSANE deal for that Status , if it was a Medium i would of bought it hahahaha ..


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> .
> Smokin' deal. This is a demo bike from Trestle Bike Park -they were going for $1378 shipped w/ a park pass at the absolute lowest. I bought one!
> 
> Count on dropping a few bones for suspension service, replacing bearings, brake pads, and anything that is dented/dinged. I'm about $1700 into mine and it is spec'd with CCDB Ti, Ti in the 888, RF cockpit, etc.
> ...


So it sounds like it'll need a bit of work, but does it need work before you can ride it? Aside from brake pads obviously. I'm thinking of scooping that up.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

vitale232 said:


> So it sounds like it'll need a bit of work, but does it need work before you can ride it? Aside from brake pads obviously. I'm thinking of scooping that up.


Nah you can probably ride it as-is, just fine. Not mine so I couldn't tell you! I could have ridden mine out of the box, but the shock really needed a service.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I contacted that seller on PB just after the ad went up yesterday and never got a response. Agree that it's a great deal if legit.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I'd bet he's been pummeled with PMs, that thing is as good as sold.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Is this an ok deal or can I get more for my money?

2013 Specialized Status II - Pinkbike


----------



## Wanny (Jul 30, 2011)

My bike is labeled as "DH race" and I'm not into racing at all and won't ever race in my life. However, I'm more into fast riding style than pure stunt riding. I absolutely fell in love with the bike (first DH bike, only XC bikes before) because it had fierce characteristics immediately when I rode it and just felt that the bike asked for more speed.

It's all about what you want AND the kind of trails you got around. Still, it's more about what you want, because you can usually take every trails the way you want. Also, don't forget that you improve quite quickly even after a few weeks.


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

uglyguy2 said:


> Is this an ok deal or can I get more for my money?
> 
> 2013 Specialized Status II - Pinkbike


Good deal. Status II for Status I price.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigSteve in CO said:


> Good deal. Status II for Status I price.


Yeah, I'm kinda torn on it though. I figure I can spend in the 2500-3K range and get a slightly older (2010 or so) bike with nicer specs (fox 40, saint, etc) or I could get something like the Status 2, which is fine, but I was hoping if I went with less of a bike to be sub 2K. Although this one is brand new according to the seller and will come with a warranty, so that's a plus.

Man, I have a hard time pulling the trigger on stuff like this. I guess I'm a bit of a tight wad and it doesn't help when the bike isn't actually in front of you to look at and touch.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Whoa this just popped up on PB, only 3 hours from me and it's MY SIZE!! Price is quite a bit more than I wanted to pay, please give me some opinions on the build and let me know if the price is off or not. I'm much more inclined to buy a bike if I can do so in person vs ordering one.

Specialized Demo 8 Custom-Medium - Pinkbike


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Too expensive , the guy is just trying to recover some money he put into the bike ... Ive seen those Demos go for around 2500-3k MAX..

What kind of trails will you ride? Will you eventually want to hit some crazy gnarly trails littered with rock gardens and steep raw terrain ? Or do you just like to ride the fast , smooth flowy , jumps , berms, and tables ?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

uglyguy2 said:


> Whoa this just popped up on PB, only 3 hours from me and it's MY SIZE!! Price is quite a bit more than I wanted to pay, please give me some opinions on the build and let me know if the price is off or not. I'm much more inclined to buy a bike if I can do so in person vs ordering one.
> 
> Specialized Demo 8 Custom-Medium - Pinkbike


Yeah, no.

Budget be damned. Want to drop just ~$2k but willing to drop $3,750?!


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it's a good price for that bike. That thing is probably close to 6 grand retail. It's a high quality build.

I still vote no, though. I would rather get a mid-level new bike than a super high quality used bike. I don't think I would ever pay 4 grand for a used bike, no matter how good.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> Budget be damned. Want to drop just ~$2k but willing to drop $3,750?!


Might as well stretch it a bit further, so you are future-proof
2013 knolly Podium - Pinkbike


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

the demo 8 is a fantastic bike, the spec on it is pretty good, i would be tempted, price is always negotiable,,, specially if your driving 3 hours out your way to look and buy, find out what year it is,,, if its only a year or 2 old, then it would be a good purchase. 

that podium is a killer build and a great bike, i have one myself, would defo buy that if i was in the market for a dh bike,


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

aedubber said:


> What kind of trails will you ride? Will you eventually want to hit some crazy gnarly trails littered with rock gardens and steep raw terrain ? Or do you just like to ride the fast , smooth flowy , jumps , berms, and tables ?


Both. Probably more of the smooth flowy at first until I get better acclimated to riding DH, but I love raw, natural terrain even more.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

CharacterZero said:


> Budget be damned. Want to drop just ~$2k but willing to drop $3,750?!


Right now my budget is flexible. I'm currently shopping for 3 different bikes for the different riding I'll be doing. However much I spend on a DH bike (if I buy that first) will likely dictate what I'll spend on my other two, and vice versa if the other bike or bikes come first.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

delirian said:


> that podium is a killer build and a great bike, i have one myself, would defo buy that if i was in the market for a dh bike,


If I spend 7K on a bike it better have an engine.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

So the consensus on that Demo is a no go? What would be a fair price on it? Or a good price I should say, for me, not him. His ad didn't say "firm" so that leaves it open.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have a demo and it does it all very good, just not a super poppy bike but still jumps fine . I had a knolly chilcotin and that bike was amazing ! Very stable , tracks like glue , nimble, and it just hauls ass .. I will say that the demo and knolly take a different riding style each. .. On my demo the bike really shines when your aggressive with it , low on the bike and really put your hips into it . The Knolly you can ride it more centered and not super aggressive and it tracks well ... Both great bikes tho .


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

The frame is a 2011 according to the seller.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Id offer him 3200 for it , considering it may have a season or 2 on it ... make sure the wheels are true and check the lower tube for any major dents .. Used is used, doesnt matter how blinged out a bike can be lol ..


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I told him I had 3K to work with. Says he has another offer of 3250 but would have to ship and he'd sell to me for 3200 to avoid shipping hassle.

Updated thoughts @ 3200? How does that bike stack up to that 2013 Status 2 @ 2500 (most likely with shipping extra)?

I told him I'd have to think about it and let me know if the other guy buys it. I _really_ would like to stay at 3K or under.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

uglyguy2 said:


> If I spend 7K on a bike it better have an engine.


 I think I've spent less money on both of my dirt bikes, and that includes custom suspension from top tier tuners, than either of my DH bikes.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

uglyguy2 said:


> I told him I had 3K to work with. Says he has another offer of 3250 but would have to ship and he'd sell to me for 3200 to avoid shipping hassle.
> 
> Updated thoughts @ 3200? How does that bike stack up to that 2013 Status 2 @ 2500 (most likely with shipping extra)?
> 
> I told him I'd have to think about it and let me know if the other guy buys it. I _really_ would like to stay at 3K or under.


have a quick look round to see what other deomo of that age are selling for, and draw your conclusion from that. if its comparable to or cheaper than the others then get it, if not wait, at the end of the day the bike is worth what you are willing to pay for it,,,


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

delirian said:


> have a quick look round to see what other deomo of that age are selling for, and draw your conclusion from that. if its comparable to or cheaper than the others then get it, if not wait, at the end of the day the bike is worth what you are willing to pay for it,,,


It's a custom build so its hard to compare to others for sale.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

There is nothing custom about that bike dont fool yourself .... Changing parts around isnt custom lol then we all could say that about our bikes .

Im sure you could get this for 2500 shipped :

Specialized demo 8ii medium - Pinkbike

Heres a decent deal

2010 specialized demo 8 II MED - Pinkbike


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well unfortunately my move has been postponed by a few months. That means I'd be getting out there right as Northstar closes for summer. On a plus side I can save my money and hopefully get a screaming deal buying a bike off season once I'm out there. 

I appreciate everyone's input. I'll still keep it all in mind when I finally do make a purchase.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Bummer that you'll miss some of the season, but there are always shuttles in the off-season for many other trails in the area.

When talking about buying screaming deals, I bought my Status from Trestle mid-winter. They still had plenty of stock and I negotiated the price down to $1378 shipped with a season pass to boot. I'd expect similar deals @ the end of the season. Buying it that inexpensive (and already outfitted with a 888, new tires, brake pads, etc) let me throw on a CCDB Ti and my own cockpit and still come in under 1700.


----------



## Dispatch (May 16, 2011)

Get a snowboard and a winter pass. Northstar has an awesome winter freestyle park. It's not the steepest mountain for powder days but they do have the backside with burnout etc. Kirkwood and Heavenly are on the same pass and they are both awesome for powder.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

CharacterZero said:


> Bummer that you'll miss some of the season, but there are always shuttles in the off-season for many other trails in the area.
> 
> When talking about buying screaming deals, I bought my Status from Trestle mid-winter. They still had plenty of stock and I negotiated the price down to $1378 shipped with a season pass to boot. I'd expect similar deals @ the end of the season. Buying it that inexpensive (and already outfitted with a 888, new tires, brake pads, etc) let me throw on a CCDB Ti and my own cockpit and still come in under 1700.


defo agree,,,, end of season or out of season is the best time to buy,,, lots of great deals to be had, use this delay to your advantage.


----------

